# Young Kid, Broken Pelvis



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We had a tragedy yesterday. Little Butterfly, who is one of the most active and precocious kids we've ever had, ended up following the goat herd into the horse pasture yesterday. I didn't think a 3-day-old kid would go that far, but here we are. My horses usually leave the goats alone, but I'm guessing my 2-year-old horse found the sight of a new baby irresistible and gave chase. I found Butterfly lying in the horse area and it looked like she'd been trampled. She was in shock and couldn't move her back end. I feared spinal injury and rushed her to the vet. We had x-rays taken and the vet said her spine looked ok but her pelvis didn't look right. Her tiny, soft bones and many growth plates made it hard to read the x-rays so he couldn't find a specific fractured area, but he thinks that's what we're dealing with.

The good news is that she can pee and has done so several times. We were originally concerned about the possibility of a ruptured bladder. She also has a good appetite. Unfortunately she has not pooped yet. Her brother passed a couple of yellow logs late this morning and they have the same feeding schedule so she is due for a bowel movement. The other good news is that she is able to stand and even shuffle along a little if I set her on her feet and the footing is level with good traction (like on carpet or a rubber mat). She has pulled herself up a few times by her front legs, but this is difficult.

I'm currently keeping her in the house and taking her out to mama for feeding every few hours. I gave her 1/2 cc of Vitamin B complex this morning. Her butt is swollen, especially on the right side, and it's more difficult for her to move the right hind leg than the left. I've been putting a bag of frozen corn on her butt from time to time to help with the swelling. She had banamine yesterday but I'm holding off today. For one thing, the vet said it would be hard on her kidneys so only give it every other day if I have to at all. We also don't want her feeling so good that she tries to do more than she should. I want her to move as much as she can, but don't want her to fall and cause further injury. 

Anything else I should be doing here?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about the injury. I hope she poops soon!

Keep up the hard work. Just be sure to change the bedding and position she is laying in often so she doesn't develop sores. A little bit of the aided walking each day to keep muscle atrophy at bay.

Is mama cool with the feeding arrangement and patient with Butterfly nursing? (slower than usual I'm sure)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

OMG. Wow. That is terrible. Wow. Sending some healing her way.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing to offer except prayers...... poor dear....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh im so sorry..Dr Christopher BF&C (bone, flesh and cartilage) is great herb blend to support the healing. 
Good she is peeing..praying for poop now


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about the injury. I hope she poops soon!
> 
> Keep up the hard work. Just be sure to change the bedding and position she is laying in often so she doesn't develop sores. A little bit of the aided walking each day to keep muscle atrophy at bay.
> 
> Is mama cool with the feeding arrangement and patient with Butterfly nursing? (slower than usual I'm sure)


I move Butterfly's position quite often, and she moves herself around as well. She's walking around a lot better than I could have expected. She was sore this morning and couldn't really stand even with help, but she's gotten stronger throughout the day and is toddling carefully around the office as I type. She's peeing really well (especially if I put her on the carpet!) but she's still not pooping. I just got off the phone with the vet and he said not to worry about that too much. As long as she's peeing he thinks she'll be ok. She will probably take a while to poo because she's not getting much exercise, but he doesn't think she'll get constipated.

Butterfly's mom, Skeeter, is wonderful. She misses her baby and she's absolutely calm and still every time I bring Butterfly out to nurse. I don't even have to hold mama. I just stand little Butterfly up next to mom, and mom patiently nurses her for as long as she wants. At first Skeeter was a little shovey when she nosed Butterfly's tail, but she got more gentle this afternoon. I think she's figuring out that her little baby can't stand or walk very well. I watched Skeeter curiously sniffing Butterfly's legs at lunchtime, but this time she didn't try to paw her and make her stand. She was also a lot more gentle with the butt cleaning at lunch. So maybe she's starting to realize that this baby needs extra help for a while. She certainly hasn't rejected Butterfly so far, and that's wonderful. I know that injured babies are often rejected.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Oh im so sorry..Dr Christopher BF&C (bone, flesh and cartilage) is great herb blend to support the healing.
> Good she is peeing..praying for poop now


Is the herbal blend something I would have to drench her with, or would I mix it into a poultice? Since she's not on a bottle, feeding her medications will be a little more tricky. One thing I don't want to do (and this is why I'm not trying to switch her to a bottle) is stress her out and make her struggle and fight. I'm concerned if she starts thrashing or throwing herself around she'll torque that pelvis.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can actually do both. It has comfry innit which is amazing for bone healing. The dose orally wpuld be so tiny for her..maybe 1/4 teaspoon if that..mix with a little honey water and drench with syringe if done orally. She may love it
I agree..don't want to stress her!. 
Its a bit pricey for the powder form..if you want to try. Maybe order the capsules and open them up to make a poultice or feed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Adding LOH Herbamines with the DrC bf&c is a great combo for bone healing. Kristie shared a story of her and her son both with broken bones healing in record time using the two blends. Herbamines come in a tasty extract. My goats love it and want more than their fair share when I have it out. I use it anytime some one is off a bit...usually its all they need.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe she is just really bruised and swollen. After 3-4 days, she may start to improve. Poor baby. Can you give her an enema? ( or would it stress her too much) 
Boy, they sure start their self destructive ways early, don't they? Sending good thoughts your way for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others, hope she mends well. :hug:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Good news. Butterfly pooped out 2-3 normal mustard orange nuggets a couple of hours ago! The first one seemed a little difficult but they came easier after that. 

I am SO proud of Butterfly's mama. Skeeter now knows how delicate her little one is and is taking pains not to bump into her or lick her too hard. She cleaned Butterfly's bottom so gently this evening and was stepping carefully around her and even shielding her from brother George, whose legs grew springs this afternoon and was hopping all around them like a cricket. I'm keeping George and Butterfly in the house at night while Butterfly heals, and Skeeter cries and cries when I take her kids away. I'd love to leave George with her, but I think both kids need each other's companionship and mama is just going to have to keep a stiff upper lip for a while. Butterfly needs to be able to get up and down on her own before I can leave her unsupervised in the goat pen.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If you were as crazy as me, i would bring the whole family inside!!! 
Seriously though, i hope she heals quickly. Poor lil' girl...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd love to bring them all inside, but mama eventually gets stressed from being away from the herd too, so there's no winning. I brought Skeeter inside for almost an hour this morning to hang out with her kids. I usually take the kids out to her, but it's freezing this morning and spitting snow. Yesterday it was in the 70's--what the heck?? Spring in Colorado... I should be used to it by now. 

Anyway, little Butterfly is about the same this morning. Her butt looks slightly less swollen perhaps, and she's peeing like a racehorse! She's still eating well but she looks less perky this morning and her ears are down. I think she's getting frustrated and depressed about being immobile, but there's not much I can do except keep her company and stand her up from time to time. She's just gonna have to be patient for her little body to heal!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

poor baby... Are you giving any pain meds? if you are, i must have missed that. I wonder if benadryl would help, plus would let her sleep, which is what she needs to heal.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She had banamine the first day but none since. The vet cautioned that it's not good for her little kidneys and we're also a little concerned that if she feels too good she'll try things she's not ready for. I'll give banamine if she gets very painful, but for now I think she's mostly just sore and unhappy from having to lay down so much. She's sleeping fine so I don't see a reason to drug her for that. At this point it's just "wait and see if she heals".


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good to hear! That does make sense about the banamine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, use banamine as needed.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Butterfly continues to make progress. I need to post a couple of videos I took yesterday and today because she's really coming along well. Unfortunately I'm horrible at editing and uploading videos. Butterfly really comes alive when we put her outside with the other kids. She can't hop and run like them of course, but the stimulation makes her want to try. Once we set her on her feet, she scoots her little hind legs along behind her and gets around remarkably well. She can't pick up her hind feet yet most of the time, but once in a while she takes a proper step or two. If she falls she struggles to get up again, but she's managed it two or three times. Usually I help her out. 

Skeeter continues to earn the Mama of the Year Award. She is so gentle and careful of this little one and is thrilled every time I bring Butterfly out to nurse and interact. I'm also bringing Skeeter into the house to be with her kids for a while every day. I made the baby goat pen in my basement big enough that the whole family can spend time in there. I'm not letting Skeeter live there all the time because it would be very messy and she does prefer to get out and graze and be with her pals than to be cooped up all day. But the time together is very good for all of them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry this happened to Butterfly. She sounds like a fighter and healthy. Im glad you are watching over her and helping her. I hope she has a fast recovery.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to see the positive news today


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news.. so excited for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She's improving quicker than I thought possible. Today I left her outside with her brother and two other (younger) kids in the goat house with the camera where I can keep an eye on her. I covered the door so no adults can go in and bother the babies and Butterfly seems to be having a grand old time! She was actually hopping around a little bit around noon and cavorting with the other kids. She seems to really enjoy the rough-and-tumble. 

I did talk to the vet this afternoon and he's encouraged by her progress but he firmly believes she will never be safe to breed without the expectation of having a c-section. I would not want to go this route, of course. He thinks when she's around 6 months old we should be able to take x-rays again and see whether her pelvis healed normally or if it's permanently crooked or crushed in. If it's torqued or abnormally narrow she won't be bred. Obviously I'm hoping for a 100% recovery, but right now I'm just thrilled she's making such progress in the mobility department.


----------



## Angie wiese (May 4, 2020)

Prayers for your sweet little one! Keep us updated on the progress. Hugs!!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

What a horrible accident! So glad she is healing up, good work!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She's running around like a little racehorse, but right now she's mostly using only her right leg. It's funny, but the right leg was the one that looked like she couldn't use it for most of the week, and now the left leg looks useless. Half the time when she's running around, the left hock is hooked over the right hock so she's running with her hind legs crossed. Oh well... at least she's very mobile and having a great time playing with the other goats. She's fallen behind her brother in size and weight, but that can only be expected. As much progress as she's made, she simply isn't able to be as active as he is, and she also has had times when her appetite was not quite as good. Still, she's gaining weight at a nice pace, is happy, and looks fantastic. I need to post pictures of her sometime...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would love to see a picture of her. I enjoy reading your posts. I hope she pulls through & recovers fully. She sounds as though she is adorable and that you admire her for her courage & determination.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't sleep tonight, so I'll post those pictures. This is little Butterfly with her brother George watching movies on the couch with us the night I brought her home from the vet. This happened on a Wednesday, so one week ago. I kept a bag of frozen corn on her butt to help with the inflammation.









My husband and I collect monsters and Butterfly was intrigued by this ugly dude's beautiful pink flower. This was Thursday, the day after her accident, and she was able to stand for short periods and shuffle slowly around if I set her on her feet. Butterfly spent most of that day in the house with me. 









Butterfly spent most of her time laying with her hind legs stretched out like this. Does she not have the sweetest little face??









Last Friday afternoon, Phil and I took down our ping-pong table and built an indoor playpen for Butterfly and George. The vet said good footing would be key, so we put down some of those jigsaw puzzle mats they use in Sunday school rooms for the kids to play on. It's soft and has excellent traction. Then we added a thin layer of pine shavings and a box for the kids to feel safe in. The pen is big enough for mama to visit!









It's hard to believe, but it's now one week later and these kids don't fit in this box any more! I _thought_ it was a big box!









On Saturday Butterfly was doing well enough to go outside and play with the other kids. She was shuffling her hind legs along instead of walking but she was not falling or tiring easily. I usually had to set her on her legs to get started, but she was able to get herself up 3-4 times that day without assistance. Being with the other kids really cheered her up and gave her a reason to try to be more active. I think Butterfly was starting to get a little depressed before this because she was eating less and her ears were drooping. Bringing friends into her life brought the spark back.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all nice looking kids! I'm so glad for you and her, that she is getting better, day by day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Precious.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh thankyou for the pictures. She does have an adorable face. Im glad she is up & out with her friends. She does have some inner strength. That is awesome!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh you would hardly know it from that last photo with the other kids. I had to chuckle at your description about one leg criss crossing when she ran
Eagerly looking forward to good news from her future x-ray


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I adore their lil ears!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Butterfly continues to improve each day. She can walk now instead of just shuffling her hind end, and she runs as fast as the other babies but with her hind legs together like a deer. She usually only runs on the right hind leg, but she's dotting the left down more and more often. Her pelvis still looks uneven, but I'm really hoping that as it continues to heal it will even out in time. She wags her tail now, which she couldn't do for the first week. She can't hold her tail upright yet (only straight out), but I think it's partly because her rump is at an unnaturally steep angle. I'm not sure if this steepness will be permanent or not. It seems like it's less steep now than it was, and that the angle occasionally flattens out when she stands or moves a certain way. However, it's rare enough and subtle enough that I can't be sure. I'm terribly impatient for her to heal "yesterday" but I keep reminding myself that it's only been a week and a half since her accident and she's already RUNNING! And today she was also doing some small leaps, climbing rocks, and she even climbed up and down a set of stairs at church this morning. (Yes, I bring her to church since I can't leave her unsupervised at home yet.)


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

She’s gorgeous, so glad she continues to improve!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Brought her to church!!!! Couldn't love this more


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love her visiting church with you. That is so awesome. 
Her improvement is so good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is healing so well. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Butterfly has been living with the herd full-time for the last few days and she's loving it! My criteria for moving her out of the house at night and allowing her to roam unsupervised was that she had to be able to easily jump in and out of the shelters by herself (there's a 12" lip at the entrance to each one), and she passed that milestone quicker than I thought possible. She keeps up with the other kids and she's climbing rocks and hopping. She wants to jump up on my knees like the others are currently doing, but so far she's not quite able to. I think stretching her hind legs out at that angle still hurts. But I anticipate she'll start jumping on my knees in the next few days. Her rump angle is still steep and her hips aren't quite symmetrical, but they are slowly improving. She can hold her tail up a little higher each day, which is a tell-tale sign that her rump angle is flattening bit by bit. I don't know if it will ever be 100% normal, but I think even if her pelvis is always a little "off" it's not going to give her any discomfort or mobility problems. Yay Butterfly!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad to hear that! Shes a little fighter than is making life work for her! Thanks for keeping us posted on her improvement. We all need to know of her healing and her strength. Its AWESOME!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Butterfly you are my inspiration! praying all goes well and you continue to heal so miraculously!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, what they said!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup):hug:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hurray!!! I'm so happy it's working out for her.



Damfino said:


> My husband and I collect monsters and Butterfly was intrigued by this ugly dude's beautiful pink flower.


Okay... what is that thing? There's got to be a story behind that right?:lolgoat:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay... what is that thing? There's got to be a story behind that right?:lolgoat:


It's a monster!! My husband and I collect these wonderful creatures from the Bungled Jungle shop in Salida, CO. They didn't used to be quite so pricey so we amassed a sizeable selection. The big ones like the one in the photo have always been spendy, but for very special occasions my wonderful husband sometimes splurges. The particular monster that Butterfly made friends with was a 15th anniversary present. For our 10th anniversary Phil got me a bouquet of big fake flowers with monster faces from the same shop, along with a bright orange dragon head "trophy" mount for our wall. They're so much fun. I think we must have about 25-30 monsters in our house, but most of them are small. They hang from ceiling fans and lights, peep out from behind vases and desk tops, creep down walls, and adorn the tops of appliances.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is so cool! I'd love to see more of them if you have the time sometime.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> That is so cool! I'd love to see more of them if you have the time sometime.


Just check out the link and you'll see the sort of fun creatures we've got. I'll post it again here for you: https://www.bungledjungle.com/index.html


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cool!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..this is so heart warming 
So glad to see her getting along so well


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I am sorry this happened to her but really happy she is recovering so quickly. It may sound weird but it happening in the time frame it did likely helped her odds of recovery.Not to mention it is likely part of why she is healing so fast. The excellent care is also a factor of course. Keep up the great job!She is a pretty lil girl.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

R.Williamson said:


> I am sorry this happened to her but really happy she is recovering so quickly. It may sound weird but it happening in the time frame it did likely helped her odds of recovery.Not to mention it is likely part of why she is healing so fast. The excellent care is also a factor of course. Keep up the great job!She is a pretty lil girl.


Yes, I totally agree. If this accident happened at 3 months instead of 3 days I'd have a lot less hope for recovery, and that road would be a lot longer and more difficult. As it is, Butterfly doesn't really know she's handicapped and she runs and jumps with the other babies. I doubt she'll be 100% symmetrical because her right hip is a lot pointier than normal, but because it happened so young I don't think it's going to cause her any pain or mobility issues when she's an adult. I'm not so sure about giving birth, but that's ok. I have someone who wants her anyway, and he may end up using her for a packgoat if she's up for it. I think she's going to be every bit as good a climber and jumper as any other goat, so that would probably be a very happy life for her.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Incredible! Amazing! Outstanding! Wonderful! Exceptional!

:run:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Damfino said:


>


That is awesome! I smiled like a goon the whole vid.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I was laughing like hyena when Butterfly did all that running back and forth across the driveway at the end of the video. She had already run back and forth like that about half a dozen times before I finally went in and grabbed the camera. I was afraid I'd miss the action but she was still going at it when I came back outside. She was reveling in her speed. Her brother George trailed behind every time and the other two babies didn't even try. 

At the 2:00 - 2:30 mark you can see where Butterfly's right hind leg gets caught over the left hock. That happened constantly for about a week and then slowly the problem went away. The only thing she doesn't do is she still doesn't stand on her hind legs. I don't think it's a pain/mobility issue but a balance problem. Her hind legs are closer together than a normal kid so it's harder for her to stand up on them without falling sideways. However, in the last day or two she jumped her front feet onto my knees a couple of times and this morning I saw her standing with her front feet on mama's back. Her stance is slowly widening as she heals.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

❤


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness.. I sure needed that smile!!! What joy!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a blessing the little BUTTERFLY is to all of us! Loved the video! Thankyou!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Just awesome. She seems to be healing extremely well! Great stuff!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Good news. Butterfly pooped out 2-3 normal mustard orange nuggets a couple of hours ago! The first one seemed a little difficult but they came easier after that.
> 
> I am SO proud of Butterfly's mama. Skeeter now knows how delicate her little one is and is taking pains not to bump into her or lick her too hard. She cleaned Butterfly's bottom so gently this evening and was stepping carefully around her and even shielding her from brother George, whose legs grew springs this afternoon and was hopping all around them like a cricket. I'm keeping George and Butterfly in the house at night while Butterfly heals, and Skeeter cries and cries when I take her kids away. I'd love to leave George with her, but I think both kids need each other's companionship and mama is just going to have to keep a stiff upper lip for a while. Butterfly needs to be able to get up and down on her own before I can leave her unsupervised in the goat pen.


OMG, I need to see pictures of Skeeter, Butterfly and George.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for posting this!
I am so touched, I cried through it. I will have to watch it a few more times!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lisa Storksen said:


> OMG, I need to see pictures of Skeeter, Butterfly and George.


Well, there's a video on page 3 if you care to see them all. ;-)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

So a long-overdue update on Butterfly... She healed very well over the summer but it's obvious she will never be "normal". She can run, jump, and climb as well as any other baby goat but has trouble standing on her hind legs without support. I worked with her a little on this to encourage those muscles and help her figure out how to balance with a wobbly pelvis. Either it's fused in the wrong spot or not really fused at all but her tendons, ligaments, and muscles are doing everything to make up for the problems in bone structure. Standing on her hind legs was obviously not painful, but she wobbled abnormally which makes me think her pelvis never actually fused back together. Helping her learn how to balance on her hind legs despite the lack of good pelvic support was a fun "physical therapy" exercise for both of us.

She ended up going to a friend of mine in Utah who packs goats (he sometimes posts photo montages here) and her brother George went with her. George is an AWESOME brother! When we went to their new home, the new owner had a German Shepherd that was overly curious and a little too rambunctious. With mama now out of the picture, George stepped in as Butterfly's protector. He repeatedly put himself between Butterfly and the dog and he actually hit the dog a few times when it came too close. He's the youngest goat I've seen to stand up to a dog that size. He also put himself between Butterfly and other goats that might be aggressive. George is aggressive at the food dish and won't let anyone else eat--except Butterfly. She can share his food any time.

I'll have to post some photos because Butterfly accompanied us on some of our hikes in Utah and she was every bit as bold and athletic as George and the other goats. Her rump has a funny round shape to it but otherwise you'd never know she spent the first part of her life crippled. I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

I really really enjoyed reading all of this! So happy that butterfly made such a comeback! I can see why you named her that... her ears are like beautiful butterfly wings. What type of goat is she? Just the sweetest thing ever! So happy for you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow she really is a fighter. I am so glad she is holding her own and George is there to protect her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..happy dance!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update glad she is OK.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> I really really enjoyed reading all of this! So happy that butterfly made such a comeback! I can see why you named her that... her ears are like beautiful butterfly wings. What type of goat is she? Just the sweetest thing ever! So happy for you!


She's 3/4 Alpine, 1/4 Nubian. I LOVE her long, delicate ears. They are some of the most graceful I have ever seen. She's long and delicate in every way so the name Butterfly really suits her. It's lucky she has such a slender build because I believe her lightweight frame is what allowed her to not only heal quickly but even retain her athleticism despite such a severe injury.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy to hear about her recovery and that she went to her new home with a brother that helps her out!
Is she carrying a pack as well?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Wishing her a wonderfully long life!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MadHouse said:


> I am so happy to hear about her recovery and that she went to her new home with a brother that helps her out!
> Is she carrying a pack as well?


She's not old enough to carry a pack, but perhaps when she's full grown she might carry a light pack for day hikes. She'll mostly be a pet though I think.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Damfino said:


> She's not old enough to carry a pack, but perhaps when she's full grown she might carry a light pack for day hikes. She'll mostly be a pet though I think.


Thanks, I was just curious. She'll have a great life, one way or another, and I am glad you get to see her.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I forgot until now that I never actually posted these photos of Butterfly playing on the boulders in Utah last September. She did amazing on that trip and no one could outrun, outclimb, or outjump her!



















Look at her climb, catlike, down this almost vertical rock face!









Brother George thinks it's all about him (look at that pose!), but no, it's all about his nimble sister!


















I hear that Butterfly continues to thrive in her new home. I don't know if her life will be long, but I know it will be filled with excitement and adventure and happiness.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so inspiring! I am so happy for her and you! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, what a difference from that first tragic post that you made! So glad she is enjoying life. Beautiful girl!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Butterfly turned out so beautiful. It's great to see such a happy ending. You did a great job!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Goats doing what goats do best! Love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Butterfly is such an inspiration


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

It is awesome that she has such a happy ending! Thank you for updating!


----------

